# Sunflower Fuzz "Anubis Fuzz"



## chongmagic (May 1, 2019)

I built another Sunflower Fuzz with some NOS NKT-275. This one sounds even better than the last.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Jbanks (May 4, 2019)

Where did you get the NKT 275’s from? I’ve only found them in orders from Eastern European military manufacturers.


----------



## chongmagic (May 4, 2019)

q


Jbanks said:


> Where did you get the NKT 275’s from? I’ve only found them in orders from Eastern European military manufacturers.



Pedalhacker has them from time to time.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 7, 2019)

Love the front panel artwork!


----------

